# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Outlook Express Её хранилища

## vovchicnn

Мне очень нравится эта безобразница (проститие за туфтологию) Outlook Express. Очень хочется знать (на крайний случай) где эта дама хранит все данные? Это на случай новой установки Windows. Сейчас у меня стоит Windows XP SP3 (2008). 
P.S.: А я поделюсь другими тонкостями.

----------


## Cheechako

Где-то на форуме это уже было - всё лежит в файлах *.dbx, находящихся в
_"C:\Documents and Settings\USER\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{ХХХХХХХ-ХХХХ-ХХХХ-..........}\Microsoft\Outlook Express\"_ [проще найти поиском ;)]
Вообще говоря, не лишне сохранить ещё _Address Book_ -
"C:\Documents and Settings\USER\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\USER.wab", где USER - имя пользователя.
Для версий OE 4 и ранее надо смотреть *.mbx.

----------

